# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Απελευθέρωσαν 300 αγριοπούλια

## VASSILIOS

Σήμερα (*10.02.2013*) στο κατάμεστο από κόσμο παζάρι που διοργανώνεται κάθε Κυριακή  στην περιοχή του Σχιστού στο Πέραμα, χτυπήθηκε ακόμη μια φορά το  παράνομο εμπόριο άγριων πουλιών και ηχομιμητικών συσκευών και μετά από  μια καλά συντονισμένη επιχείρηση που στήθηκε από τους ομοσπονδιακούς  θηροφύλακες της Δ’ Κ.Ο.Σ.Ε. με τη συνδρομή του Δασαρχείου και της  Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης Πειραιά.
Οι ομοσπονδιακοί θηροφύλακες, όπως εξήγησε στο ****** εκ μέρους τους o Αλέκος Κόκκαλης, *κατάσχεσαν 300 ζωντανά μη θηρεύσιμα  αγριοπούλια, 22 ηλεκτρονικές ηχομιμητικές συσκευές προσέλκυσης θηραμάτων  (κράχτες), 70 κλουβιά και παγίδες.* Τελικά 11 μηνυτήριες αναφορές  οδεύουν προς την αρμόδια Εισαγγελία για βαριά πλημμεληματικές πράξεις  εις βάρος των εμπόρων, οι οποίοι αιχμαλωτίζουν παράνομα άγρια πτηνά με  σκοπό το κέρδος.

Έφοδος είχε γίνει και στις *02.12.2012* όπου κατασχέθηκαν εκατοντάδες μικρά αγριοπούλια και σχηματίστηκαν εις βάρος των δραστών δικογραφίες. Η απελευθέρωση των πτητών είχε γίνει στο βουνό της Πεντέλης.

*ΥΓ.
Το κείμενο είναι cory paste απο site, που διέγραψα την ονομασία του και την αντικατέστησα με τα  ******  λόγο των διαφημήσεων που έχει.*

----------


## Gardelius

*Βασιλη πολυ καλη ειδηση!!!! Σ ευχαριστουμε!!!!!

*

----------


## orion

ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------

